# What is this?



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Had a small (emphasis on small) dilema last night, so today, I threw a small piece of oak on the scroll saw and came up with this. Any idea what it's for? Answer to follow.............


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

It's to get that last drop of toothpaste out...?


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

:stupid:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Zero clearance throat plate for a very tiny tablesaw?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

To keep the seatbelt from pulling on you while racing in a grocery parking lot..... or it's for the tp tube.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Feed throat for a stamp holder.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

piggy bank insert :icon_smile:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

lasagna noodle mold


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

For your new bandsaw?A hair curler?A guage to trim your eyebrows?I give up.Itchy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't think you guys would get it right off the top. Nice work Joesdad.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Lolz. 

Thread = A+


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

That's your million dollar idea, right there!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jan 12, 2010)

i made something similar for my wood puttee.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol I was gonna say zero clearance throat plate for a scroll saw....lol


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

If you hadn't put the quarter next to it, I wouldn't have got it so fast. The brain automatically started to scroll through things based on that size. Plus we use those things all the time since my wife is the thrifty one in our house.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

You've got me looking at scroll saws, Kenbo. They range quite a bit in price, every where from $80- $1300. I might look harder at the $200something Delta to start. What would you recommend?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would suggest the DeWalt 788 which is a very good saw for the money with low vibrations etc. You can usually find one second hand if money is an issue.
I would also suggest that before you purchase any scroll saw, you may want to read this thread which will link you to an article that I wrote a while back for the member on the forum. 
I have an Excalibur 30" saw which I am very happy with but prior to that, I had a DeWalt 788 for years and was happy with that as well. If you are interested in reading a review that I wrote of the Excalibur, EX-30, you can find it here. I'm not suggesting that you purchase an EX-30 unless you are looking for a higher end saw but I thought you might like to see the difference a few dollars can make.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

A little nostalgia.....way back in the middle of the last century (1950ish) toothpaste tubes came with a slotted key that you slipped on the end and wound to dispense. The tube was a soft metal, probably a lead alloy :blink: nice healthy stuff. I guess we have progressed some since then.:yes:


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I tell you, I've got Hegner dreams, but Dewalt reality. I do have a prejudice against Dewalt, as I haven't had good luck with their tools, personally. For the money, I'd probably hold out on the Dewalt, and wait awhile to buy the Excalibur. Which does seem to be the all around better deal. More bang for the buck than the Hegner, and more quality than the Dewalt. The Hegner just looks so cool, like you'd found it in Grandpa's shed!


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Roger Newby said:


> A little nostalgia.....way back in the middle of the last century (1950ish) toothpaste tubes came with a slotted key that you slipped on the end and wound to dispense. The tube was a soft metal, probably a lead alloy :blink: nice healthy stuff. I guess we have progressed some since then.:yes:


I believe they were lead. They had the notion that lead was harmless, or even beneficial, at one point.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a Canadian quarter.


----------

